# True idiots



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

Happens all the time on public lakes, but these guys take the prize for biggest idiot. Not only did I hear one say "that's a boat, he's probably hunting" they motored past me and fished in my decoys! This is ridiculous.  DU and Delta Waterfowl or state DNR need to post signs at all ramps explaining etiquette and safety during hunting season. Of course, people like this wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Pop off a shell and they will leave...


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 14, 2013)

I admit, I came on to them a few times years ago as a newb, but this is beyond a newb mistake. This type of guy is probably using your decoys to hide from the fisherman he has ticked off already.


----------



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh I totally get the newbies or accidents. It happens. This was a huge cove and they saw my boat and decoys way out yet continued to encroach to the point in the photo. Plenty of time to realize what they'd done and remedy by turning around. Nope. Just fished right on in.


----------



## derek054 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had a set of guys do the same thing to me at the beginning of the season. People don't have any respect anymore.


----------



## vrooom (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, did you say anything to them?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Call the GW it is against the law for someone mess you your hunt.

O.C.G.A. § 27-3-151

GEORGIA CODE
Copyright 2012 by The State of Georgia
All rights reserved.

*** Current Through the 2013 Regular Session ***

TITLE 27. GAME AND FISH 
CHAPTER 3. WILDLIFE GENERALLY 
ARTICLE 6. INTERFERENCE WITH LAWFUL TAKING

O.C.G.A. § 27-3-151 (2012)

§ 27-3-151. Activity prohibited

 (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to:

 (1) Interfere with the lawful taking of wildlife by another person by intentionally preventing or attempting to prevent such person from such lawful taking of wildlife;

 (2) Disturb or engage in activity tending to disturb wildlife for the purpose of intentionally preventing or attempting to prevent the lawful taking of such wildlife; or

 (3) Fail to obey an order of a law enforcement officer to desist from conduct violating paragraph (1) or (2) of this subsection if the law enforcement officer observes such conduct or if the law enforcement officer has reasonable grounds for believing that the person has engaged in such conduct that day or that the person plans or intends to engage in such conduct that day at a specific location.


----------



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

I did say something. Stood up in the blind and told them I was hunting. They looked up and continued fishing. With back turned asked if it was season. I said yes. Asked if I had any luck. I responded that it was early, but the geese tended to not land when a boat was that close to the decoys. Things sorta went downhill from there. 

I was a fishing guide for over a decade. I understand things like this happen, but it's how you act after you realize you've messed up that shows your character.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 14, 2013)

Had same thing happen to me before on opening day


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 14, 2013)

I seen this exact same thing on public water last year.  They had a bass tourney in December on a public lake.  One gentleman on the lake fired a warning shot at em, not sayin i condone his actions but the guy was in the middle of his decoys and he did look to be old and ornery.


----------



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

Hahaha

Best part of it: these cats were in 16-20" of water casting over a sand flat with zero structure.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 14, 2013)

JMB said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Best part of it: these cats were in 16-20" of water casting over a sand flat with zero structure.



Genius I tell ya.  The best part of the older gentleman firing warning shots.  The GW was standing on the boat ramp watching the whole thing he nearly fell down laughing when the old man fired the shot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2013)

yep just throw the top back and jump up and yell GEESE and pop off 3 shells.  Dude woulda fell out of the boat


----------



## BRADL (Oct 14, 2013)

You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 14, 2013)

Rain on em


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 14, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Pop off a shell and they will leave...




That always worked for me.  Especially if you got two or three guys and every one jumps up and starts shooting in a different directions.

We had the same crap 30 years ago, so it's not any thing new.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2013)

You the duck hunter or the goose hunter only have so many days to hunt. They can fish 365 o 366 days a year. A ruined day hunting is never coming back. Add in all the days you have to work to hunt and those days become less and less. I will be 62 next month and I know that I will not be able to keep it up 10 years down the road. What you see in the picture is theft. The man is stealing from you and it is a day that you will never get back. Talking to these people is like talking to my dog. Number one he does not care. He is no sportsman and he is lacking in the respect department.  I have had this happen so many times that I can not count. The way to break it up is pull up to those so called you know whats and throw out some decoys and sit for a while. See what he would do then.


----------



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

You guys won't believe this. I'm sitting on my blind at a DIFFERENT LAKE. Two guys watched me put in. Watched where I went. Now guess what. Someone is playing a joke on me. Has to be.


----------



## across the river (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> yep just throw the top back and jump up and yell GEESE and pop off 3 shells.  Dude woulda fell out of the boat



That is exactly right.   Just play stupid back, and since you are the one with the gun they tend to not hang around.  It works great if you swing like you are following birds up over their head and then fire a triple off once you   pass the boat.   They can't crank up fast enough.


----------



## JMB (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I can't say what happened for sure, but those boys got outta here pretty quick.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Oct 14, 2013)

Tilt your motor up some and create a wall of water that will put a couple of inches in the bottom of his boat.  It's pretty funny to watch a guy on a bass fishing seat try to get out of the way of a virtual tsunami.  

I don't know why bass fisherman want to be a bunch of "Richards" to duck hunters.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 14, 2013)

You're a lot nicer than I would be about that.


----------



## tpj070 (Oct 15, 2013)

should just shoot them next time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 15, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> Tilt your motor up some and create a wall of water that will put a couple of inches in the bottom of his boat.  It's pretty funny to watch a guy on a bass fishing seat try to get out of the way of a virtual tsunami.
> 
> I don't know why bass fisherman want to be a bunch of "Richards" to duck hunters.



I don't get it, please elaborate..


----------



## ryano (Oct 15, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> I don't know why bass fisherman want to be a bunch of "Richards" to duck hunters.



Some bass fisherman think they own the lake   Not only do they not care about messing up your hunt, they also believe pleasure boats and personal watercraft should be outlawed.

Ive got a feeling that some of these guys that come in on your hunt are the same ones whining about someone on a jetski ruining their fishing


----------



## ugaringneck (Oct 15, 2013)

people have no common sense.   i've had fishermen in my decoys, but what i think is even worse is, hunting on seminole i've had hunters idle straight through my decoys and stop and talk about where they want to set up.  they should know better.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you can here their convo then that's way to close


----------



## imac985 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ooooo man I would lose my mind!!! They would hear every word in the book as I boarded there boat like a Somali pirate


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 16, 2013)

imac985 said:


> Ooooo man I would lose my mind!!! They would hear every word in the book as I boarded there boat like a Somali pirate


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 16, 2013)

imac985 said:


> Ooooo man I would lose my mind!!! They would hear every word in the book as I boarded there boat like a Somali pirate



 Derka Derka Derka. MallardJihad


----------



## Brianf (Oct 16, 2013)

imac985 said:


> Ooooo man I would lose my mind!!! They would hear every word in the book as I boarded there boat like a Somali pirate



 I agree. Them old redneck boys I hunt with wouldn't be nice either.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 16, 2013)

"Get a double barrel shotgun - and fire two shots..."  

-Vice President Joe Biden.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 16, 2013)

My buddy and I use to hunt the gulf marsh alot and fishermen would come right up to us after seeing us in the blind. My buddy always said "A load of #2s over my head would make me find a new redfishing spot also" LOL


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 16, 2013)

It has happened before, even if you say something, they pretend not to hear it.  I tried to post a thread in the fishing forum about this, and got a bunch of attitude. Oh well, I'm done putting up with it.


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 17, 2013)

Not everyone who fishes is pro hunting. there are plenty of them who have no problem with fishing but think hunting is cruel and barbaric. Don't discount the possibility that it isn't idiocy at all. 

Maybe snap pics of them and their boat registration numbers and e mail complaints to the DNR?  They are breaking the law afterall.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 18, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> Call the GW it is against the law for someone mess you your hunt.
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 27-3-151
> 
> ...





Supercracker said:


> Maybe snap pics of them and their boat registration numbers and e mail complaints to the DNR?  They are breaking the law afterall.



If all the fisherman does is move into the area you are hunting and fish normally, then you do not have a snowball's chance at convincing anyone that matters that they have broken the law.  
They have no more broken that law than the hunter has by placing decoys in a manner that hinders the fishing.

You could, however, easily convince nearly everyone that the late comers are inconsiderate and unmannered, but there is a lot of that going around these days.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2013)

*Only if that fisherman*



JustUs4All said:


> If all the fisherman does is move into the area you are hunting and fish normally, then you do not have a snowball's chance at convincing anyone that matters that they have broken the law.
> They have no more broken that law than the hunter has by placing decoys in a manner that hinders the fishing.
> 
> You could, however, easily convince nearly everyone that the late comers are inconsiderate and unmannered, but there is a lot of that going around these days.


 Holds up a sign saying hunting is wrong. Do not kill the ducks. Attacks you in some way do you have a case. I am sorry but that is the way it is. Some years ago Peta was at some WMA with signs. DNR took care of that bunch. I do not like it anymore than you guys do. But take some advice leave the fisherman alone. It might be you in jail if you dont.


----------



## trophyslayer (Oct 18, 2013)

DamonRossFoster said:


> "Get a double barrel shotgun - and fire two shots..."
> 
> -Vice President Joe Biden.



"into the bushes" lol 

democrats


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 18, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> They have no more broken that law than the hunter has by placing decoys in a manner that hinders the fishing.





> O.C.G.A. § 27-3-151
> 
> GEORGIA CODE
> Copyright 2012 by The State of Georgia
> ...



and fishing through your decoys after they've been made aware that they are interfering with your activity fails to violate these laws how?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2013)

*What you  say is right.*



Supercracker said:


> and fishing through your decoys after they've been made aware that they are interfering with your activity fails to violate these laws how?


 But if he is not in your decoys and just fishing across the cove that is different. That goes back to some one incroaching on your space. But if he is just fishing and giving you a wide berth you may not have a case. Now I dont fish and I am with everybody on these so called sportsman messing up your hunt. If I want a  fish I will go to the fish market. To me there is not enough acion in fishing unless you could do it like we did in Veitnam with hand grenades


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 18, 2013)

JMB said:


> You guys won't believe this. I'm sitting on my blind at a DIFFERENT LAKE. Two guys watched me put in. Watched where I went. Now guess what. Someone is playing a joke on me. Has to be.


The first pic was pure stupidity, but I don't know about this one. So you got there at the same time or they watched you put in and they were there already?

Plus that is a good distance, how far does a duck hunter think they have from their boat. I am just asking because I don't see your decoys in this picture.

I have guys hunting that close to my house and I don't worry, so I think what your really mad about is they are limiting your ducks from working. I understand that but theres nothing you can do about it at that distance in this picture. 

The same goes if I try and say something about how close they are to my house, they would say pound sand and theres not much I can do.

I have guys run generators at 4am on me all the time bow fishing, and guess what, its tough bananas for me. 

I can cite all kinds of noise laws and call the law like a big baby, but they wouldn't come, and as a tax payer, I wouldn't want them to waste already thin resources on this non sense.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 18, 2013)

killer elite said:


> But if he is not in your decoys and just fishing across the cove that is different. That goes back to some one incroaching on your space. But if he is just fishing and giving you a wide berth you may not have a case. Now I dont fish and I am with everybody on these so called sportsman messing up your hunt. If I want a  fish I will go to the fish market. To me there is not enough acion in fishing unless you could do it like we did in Veitnam with hand grenades



You need to let me put you on some Flint river shoal bass then.  I'm a die hard duck hunter, but a shoal bass trip can get the ol heart a pounding too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 18, 2013)

The key is the word intentionally used in both sentences you have highlighted.  The fisherman must have the intent to prevent or attempt to prevent your taking of game.  If the fisherman's intent is to catch fish he has not violated the law.  

If it were the case that he has violated the law, then the duck hunter would have violated it earlier when he put out decoys and rendered a part of the lake unfishable.


----------



## jandr1 (Oct 19, 2013)

im a fisherman, a duck hunter, and pleasure rider(jet skis ski boats etc) but i go well out of my way to mess up anyones hunting or fishing trip


----------



## LaurenR88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, this just amazes me. Not only is this rude and totally uncalled for.. But some people don't understand the time it takes setting up for a duck hunt. Heck I would walk out there in my waders and start splashing around.. Forcing them to leave. You ruin my hunt, I guarantee ill ruin your fishing.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 19, 2013)

jandr, I think you meant you go out of your way to NOT mess up somebody else's hunt or fishing. That's me too. I would never intentionally intrude on someone else. If I did by mistake, I'd apologize profusely and quietly and quickly leave them to their place, and I want the same treatment.

One time some fellows asked me how they were biting, and I replied, "Well I think we could do good, but we have to be back at the insane asylum by 6". They quietly left us alone...


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 19, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> The key is the word intentionally used in both sentences you have highlighted.  The fisherman must have the intent to prevent or attempt to prevent your taking of game.  If the fisherman's intent is to catch fish he has not violated the law.
> 
> If it were the case that he has violated the law, then the duck hunter would have violated it earlier when he put out decoys and rendered a part of the lake unfishable.



That statement is Wrong.  And silly as well.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 19, 2013)

Show me a case.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 19, 2013)

I used a scenario but it must have gotten deleted.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2013)

LaurenR88 said:


> Heck I would walk out there in my waders and start splashing around.. Forcing them to leave.



Careful doing that....They might think your a fish and start slinging treble hooks at ya!!!


----------



## imac985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Supercracker said:


> Derka Derka Derka. MallardJihad



Hahahahahaha!! I can dig it


----------



## LaurenR88 (Oct 20, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Careful doing that....They might think your a fish and start slinging treble hooks at ya!!!



Hahahaha yea good point. They always say that I am quite the catch  lololol


----------



## kingfish (Oct 20, 2013)

Had 2 old men do this to us several years ago.  My buddy said "Can't you see we are duck hunting ?"  One of the old men said "Can't you see we don't give......."  I looked at my buddy and said "watch this".  I dug out a paddle, stuck it into the water and grabbed a huge wad of hydrilla and catapulted it at their boat.  I yelled "incoming" and it landed right on the side of their boat with a huge splash.  Then my buddy did the same thing.  First they threatened bodily harm, and we promised to return the favor by a thousand times.  They left.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2013)

LOL, according to those in the fishing forum, that was the wrong thing to do.  It's their lake and you are intruding.

But that's funny.


----------



## JMB (Oct 20, 2013)

Sinclair, they were at the ramp first, but I motored across the lake and they fished as they crossed toward my position then slowly crept in after I set my blind up. The pic really doesn't show it well, but they were around 80 yards and I could hear every word they were saying. You can't really tell from the pic, so I can totally see what you're saying.

Typically I don't have this issue because I'm where anglers are not fishing or cannot access due to shallow water, mud, etc. It's just funny that when I hit the big lakes during goose season or hunting divers this happens on a regular basis. 

I've fished as long as I've hunted; guided both. Seen both sides of it and in the end, it comes down to common sense. If you think you're too close, you are. If you're not sure...you are.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 20, 2013)

LaurenR88 said:


> Hahahaha yea good point. They always say that I am quite the catch  lololol



Ha nice play on words


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Oct 20, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Careful doing that....They might think your a fish and start slinging treble hooks at ya!!!



Treble hooks vs. #2 steel....if you can hear me yelling that you're too close, you're too close. If the pellets start landing on, in and around your shiney bass boat you're too close.  If you think you might be too close, you are. If you can see the hunters and/or their decoys just leave that area alone because you are probably already too close. 

It's not personal, I'm just respecting you just as much as you as a fisherman just as much as you have me as a hunter.  Fair enough?


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 20, 2013)

I once hunted with guy who a bass fisherman claimed hit him in the eye with a shot causing him to lose his sight. It cost the hunters insurance company $10,000 but it cost the fisherman much more.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 20, 2013)

Are the 2 idiots behind the blind because I only see 2 fishermen. Public land duck hunters attitudes are always giving private land duck hunters a bad name. I guess when ya get a drake hat, couple decoys, and shoot coots on a reservoir you can be considered somewhat a "duck hunter.'


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Oct 20, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Are the 2 idiots behind the blind because I only see 2 fishermen. Public land duck hunters attitudes are always giving private land duck hunters a bad name. I guess when ya get a drake hat, couple decoys, and shoot coots on a reservoir you can be considered somewhat a "duck hunter.'



A fancy kayak or $20,000 bass boat doesn't make you Bill Dance either. It's a two way street. I'll respect your fishing if you respect the area I'm hunting. 

If my shot can rain down on you you're too close. If you have to think about it, don't look up.  Respect me, I'll respect you and we  can have beers later. You can lie to me about the fish you caught, and I'll lie to you about where I killed the ducks. 

Fair enough?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 20, 2013)

This ones headed for the lock down just like the one in the fishing forum if the fishermen cant get with the program


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 20, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> A fancy kayak or $20,000 bass boat doesn't make you Bill Dance either. It's a two way street. I'll respect your fishing if you respect the area I'm hunting.
> 
> If my shot can rain down on you you're too close. If you have to think about it, don't look up.  Respect me, I'll respect you and we  can have beers later. You can lie to me about the fish you caught, and I'll lie to you about where I killed the ducks.
> 
> Fair enough?



My kayak is my duck boat/blind. But shooting bread fed divers and golf course geese does not make you a duck hunter.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Oct 20, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> My kayak is my duck boat/blind. But shooting bread fed divers and golf course geese does not make you a duck hunter.



Bread fed divers huh?  Look, I'm not going to debate with you the merits of what makes a duck hunter.  If you see someone that you think might be hunting ducks or geese cut them a wide berth in your kayak.  You'd want me to do the same for you.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 20, 2013)

All ya'll need to stay outta there! That coves for me and my jetski!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> My kayak is my duck boat/blind. But shooting bread fed divers and golf course geese does not make you a duck hunter.



You got your KVD underoos in a wad when I posted the thread in your forum, and was even called a troll.

So how bout trolling on back over to the fishing forum.  The other KVD, Nitro shiirt wearing guys are looking for you.

It's really simple, just be courteous. that goes for duck hunters and fishermen. 

And the very fact that you mentioned bread fed divers shows you really do need to stay in the fishing forum.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 22, 2013)

I never said I didn't duck hunt. I love to duck hunt. I love my yearly trips to my family's farm on the flyway. And yes....coots will eat bread out of your hand at Aqualand marina. What is KVD anyways. I don't even bass fish unless it's my duck swamp.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 22, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> shooting bread fed divers and golf course geese does not make you a duck hunter.





emusmacker said:


> And the very fact that you mentioned bread fed divers shows you really do need to stay in the fishing forum.





panfried0419 said:


> yes....coots will eat bread out of your hand at Aqualand marina.



So...first you say "bread fed divers"...now you're saying a coot is a diver??? And you consider yourself a veteran duck hunter yet you dont even know what makes a diver vs. a puddler vs. a rail?? For the first time ever, I agree with emusmacker. You're not gonna fit in well here.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 22, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> So...first you say "bread fed divers"...now you're saying a coot is a diver??? And you consider yourself a veteran duck hunter yet you dont even know what makes a diver vs. a puddler vs. a rail?? For the first time ever, I agree with emusmacker. You're not gonna fit in well here.



Making a point. I know the difference. It's poking fun at the guys who buy a $200 drake jacket, $1000 shotgun, then go sit at a boat ramp and sky bust.  I prefer the spread in a swamp and actually call them in rather that have to get to a cove a 2am and fight for a cove on a ski lake. I have taken a few members on here to the flyway and to our duck swamp. Always willing to take new folks on a real duck hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2013)

Those of you who want to start trouble, now would be a good time to stop. 

There won`t be any more discussion on this.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Oct 22, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> For the first time ever, I agree with emusmacker.



I don't think that day will ever come for me


----------

